# Mini Appaloosa halter horses ???



## Marty (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wondering who is breeding appy halter horses?

And who has been successful showing them in halter at rated shows ?


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh this is going to be exciting!

Please post pictures too of your appaloosa halter horses!

(I just like pictures of appies!)

:bgrin


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 13, 2007)

Off the top of my head, I would first mention LOST SPOKE RANCH. They have some really top-notch Appaloosa halter horses and that is their concentration! Others I can think of include Critter Creek, Hairicane, KPM HoneyPonys, Casino Gold (love that Darth Vader! http://www.casinogoldminiatures.com/Vader.html), Mini Appy Acres ( http://www.miniappyacres.com/index.html ), Liahona Miniatures ( http://www.liahonaminiatures.com/index.htm ), Sundance LB Stock Farm ( http://www.sundancelb.com ).


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracy of Flying G Farm has a really really nice appy stallion she shows


----------



## xxs (Jul 13, 2007)

I breed for conformation and have Appies that are halter quality..I just wish I could take good pictures of them!

I didn't breed Windy (in my avatar at a show), but he is so awesome! I have a 3 yr. filly that would knock your socks off. All horses have faults, but it would be hard to point one out on this filly. She is a clean, lean, movin' machine! LOL!

And the colt from this year is incredible (pintaloosa with 4 whites). See pic. below.

But, I don't show anymore. Not enough time, and too cost prohibitive.

Here they are..straight out of the pasture and no conditioning what so ever..

Here is my 4yr. jr. stallion 31.25" Blue Diamond Caribbean Wind "Jack" with his fat little belly




:






This is a 7 yr. old pintaloosa mare MW Flash of Magic (Pam Galloway's breeding)






Here is the only pic. I have of the Appaloosa filly..  Blue Diamond Dream Catcher JS "Dream"






And this is the pintaloosa colt from this year Blue Diamond Hasani Amun "Moon"


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jul 13, 2007)

Boy Marty...my ears purked up on this one



: I have been somewhat quietly working on just that Appys that can show halter!!! This dream started with Tom A Hawk our blanketed Appy stallion when Tom started his show career and mine we were showing against pinto and solid horse and beating them....at first no one new my name at the shows it was always the lady with the Appy stallion



: After 3 years of limited showing Tom did receive his Hall of Fame and other titles....champion of champions .....all stars

We have just recently added 2 new Appy mares that I feel will help in building my dream.. and of course our somewhat new leopard stallion Cowboy...its been a long road buliding our herd as most of you know a really pretty Appy is not cheap...and I might add pretty isn't the only criterion....the horse must be balanced..upright and free moving!!! So keep an eye on us and see what happens



:

Here's Tom A Hawk our Halter winning Appy!!!


----------



## Davie (Jul 13, 2007)

Jim & Kay Butler in Texas. They don't post here. I'm not an appaloosa fan but their horses sure could change my mind.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep - we're doing that! Appy (Woodstock North Who's Appy Now) has several National Top Tens and his Hall Of Fame in halter (AMHR) - just went Reserve Champion Stallion at his first AMHA show, too!






Halter's not enough, though - and now we're working on his HOF in performance (Driving) classes!






We are just getting Appy's first foals here, but his yearling colt "KpM Honeypony Appy Go Lucky" has won a few halter classes and we hope he'll go to a home that'll keep showing him! Next year we'll have more yearlings to show, too!

not a great photo of Lucky but the only one I've got at the moment!


----------



## SBrown (Jul 13, 2007)

This is our appaloosa stallion, Yashica Light Vant Huttenest, an Orion son, who is a World Reserve Champion Junior Stallion. It's hard to see his spots in this photo but he has a lot of them.






This is one of his daughters with appaloosa characteristics we showed who did well in halter classes, Contessa. When she showed her muzzle was blackened by the trainer so the judges wouldn't know she was an appaloosa.






This colt by Yashica has been shown in halter and performance and is a World Grand Champion and World Top Ten.





This colt by Yashica has been shown in the northeast and did well.





This is Black Ty, a 2007 colt by Yashica whose dam is also an appaloosa with a Chianti pedigree. He is halter quality and may color later.






This mare was shown in local shows before we purchased her and did well. At one show she was Grand Champion. The foal is by Yashica.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is my boy...Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai...haven't shown him a lot...but did drag him out of the pasture and he did pretty well considering he had no conditioning or practice!



: I would like to get him back into cart for next year...we'll see though. I'm not an appy person...but when I saw him I HAD to have him...actually I should say my hubby HAD to have him...we were sent a video and my hubby got it before I got home...he called and just told me to send a check...which says a lot!



: Here is is...again...not really any conditioning for this picture:






Here are a couple of his foals from this year...I can't tell if the dun has any spots or not...but the filly is getting white hairs on her rear already.











And of course I can't forget Little Americas Soshowme Buckeroo...she doesn't have spots...but she has striped hooves and mottling...I just LOVE this mare. Here she is at one of our recent shows...with Annette at HHP driving her (picture by Pangraf Photography)...she has numerous wins in pleasure driving and roadster this year:






Tracy


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

I will not be showing my appy mare, Klassy, but will be driving her (for fun) and breeding her to my really successful halter stallions... so who knows what I may do with the babies I decide to keep





One of my stallions, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*, is a grandson of Yellow Diamond Little Feather on the bottom (appy) and Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") on the top. The other stallion, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*, has no appy in him but is a grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo (so is double bred buckeroo, top and bottom). Klassy is a granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle mare has 5 generations of leopard appaloosa behind her. Hopefully we will see some nice, appy, Buckeroo lined foals in the years go come at my place!

Appy's not a big thing for me, but I do really like this mare and I do really like having at least one leopard for my eyes to enjoy. The disposition on Klassy is without compare. This mare will try and climb a fence to get to where I am -- half lap puppy / half mini mare. Extreme desire to please her people.

*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*


----------



## joyenes (Jul 13, 2007)

I have had great success showing my senior stallion JNR's Medicine Man against some tough trainers up here in MI! He is now retired due to an injury but in his hay days he won many Champion senior stallion, Reserve Grand Champion Stallion and several stakes driving classes too. And he didn't start showing until 13 years old.






I have his son whom is a silver dapple and he has a great show career so far winning everything from Area 2 Gelding incentive to Stakes Championships.






Now I have two yearling's and am just starting these boys, at their first show they placed 2nd and 3rd.

So yes the appys can be very competitive , its like any horse you have to do your homework and choose good breeding stock, not necessarily a loaded pedigree but I go more by what the individual horse looks like. It's working for me anyways. Joyce

Jill I never get tired of seeing your Klassy



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

joyenes said:


> Jill I never get tired of seeing your Klassy
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thanks, Joyce! I've got a soft spot for your Medicine Man, too



:



:



:


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 13, 2007)

I am! :saludando:

I've yet to prove them in the ring though.


----------



## Sanny (Jul 14, 2007)

We are not, but my nine year old son wants a black and white leopard appy really, really bad. If I found one for him I'd want it more as a performance horse for him but would want it to be halter quality too...the whole package.

I love buckskins and he loves appys and we found a horse with both colors..............Lavonne from Timberview in Iowa needs to come on and post pics of her buckskin appy filly that is being trained and shown by Toys Miniatures..I think her name is Timberviews Mo Money and I think she is doing very well in halter. She is gorgeous and has the most unique markings I've ever seen - a buckskin with a blanket on her topline that runs from the withers to the tail of big bold spots. Lavonne is also showing a beautiful black and white leopard appy filly in halter herself that I have admired in the barn but haven't seen in her classes so I don't know how she is doing under judges. I know when it comes to appys judges seem to "love em or hate em" which is too bad.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 14, 2007)

KLASSY!!!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2007)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> KLASSY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppyHollow (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I have off & on luck with halter. Here is my boy Legend as a weanling, when he did fairly well in halter:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/legendshow1.jpg

and now that he jumps too:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/legendjumping2007.jpg

And then there is Jack as a weanling:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/jackshow.jpg

And Jack now that he drives(he's a gelding now too):

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/jackdriving2007.jpg

My little filly isn't loud spotted yet but she's working on it (her mother didn't spot till she was 2):

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/Pearlclippedrear.jpg

And Naomi and Niabi weren't bred by me but will be having babies for me:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/naomihalter2007.jpg

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/niabishowhalter2007.jpg

And this little boy is going off to WV to be a show horse for someone else:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/surpriseandniabi.jpg

And my yearling gelding who I haven't taken out this year but did well at the VA State Fair last year as a weanling:

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/mannysept200601.jpg

Ebony has done okay in halter but she really doesn't like it. She got a Reserve Overall Grand B Mare a few years ago but not with me showing her! But she's a driving dynamo!

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/ebonyharness1.JPG


----------



## AceyHorse (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out www.pinehavenstud.co.nz they breed some stunning appys here in NZ, look under show results and you will see Pinehaven Loud N Clear a very stunning and successful leopard appy.

ps. You will also see Pinehaven American Hero (hes a pinto gelding) and he's now mine! yay! :aktion033:


----------



## hairicane (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the mention Clickmini :aktion033: Yes for about 10 years now we have been slowly building up our appy herd. And each year I see improvement in the new foals, but its a long road. Like most folks we have had to work with limited funds but still I have tried to always upgrade pedigrees and type in my appys not just color. We bought and or bred apps with Gold Melody Boy, Buckeroo, Roan Ranger, Paul Bunyan, Rowdy, and now big doses of Orion and Sids Rebel blood as I have sons of both that are adding LOTS of class to my herd



:. I think my foals in the next few years will be truely outstanding. Halter is not my favorite thing to do but I am seriously LOVING what little showing I have been able to do in the driving classes. And you WILL be seeing me showing some apps in driving one of these days!!!

Here are some of mine I am especially proud of



:

Our appy Sids Rebel son- Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy






Our Orion son- Brewers Orion Slate, a national champion producer and sire of some real loud appy foals for me






Our girl DD that we love, not a great pix. She is a granddaughter of Nat. Grand Champion Skip a Star so goes back too Roan Ranger and GMB.






This is a Slate daughter out of leopard appy Dreamer.






Our Slate/Firewater buckskin appy now yearling colt pictured when new.






Another Slate filly out of Gala






Well I better quit now I could go on and on. Love them spots



:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you for giving us a mention Clickmini!

Here are a couple of our boys that are currently doing very well at the top levels on both the AMHA/AMHR show circuits in halter, model, color, and liberty. Both are two year olds and too young to drive, but driving is a serious consideration at least for "Catch" sometime in the future. If you would like to view their show records, schedules/results, photos, and other spotties we've shown at the World and Nationals, please visit our show schedule and results page by directing your browser to the following URL...http://www.lostspokeranch.com/2007shows.html

[SIZE=12pt]*Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka "Catch"*[/SIZE] Showing in the central region this year!




:






[SIZE=12pt]*CCMF Legacy's Legend*[/SIZE] Showing on the western circuit this year!



:






Color Maker was shown last year at the AMHA/AMHR shows and is only few spot that I'm aware of to make top ten in halter at the World. Watch for several of his colorful foals next year!

[SIZE=12pt]*CCMF Legacy's Color Maker*[/SIZE]



:






Thanks everyone for your interest and having a look!

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## ohmt (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh I love all the pictures of the beautiful appaloosas! My great grandma and my grandparents as well as myself have been breeding pinto/tovero minis since the early 80's (well I only have since about 2000!) and we have now gotten into the appys. It is SOOO hard to find a really nice appy stallion. I know because I looked for 'Mr. PERFECT' for about 3 years. I wanted a small, bay or black blanketed or leopard appy stallion with good confirmations and an excellent head and neck. Oh boy....it took me forever! If I won't buy a pinto stallion with an ugly head or neck then I'm certainly not going to buy an appy stud with one no matter how nice his coloring is. Well I finally did find my Mr. Perfect this spring. His name is Valley View He's a Preacher Man and he's my 32" Bay leopard appy with a great thin lengthy neck and one of the best heads I've seen on an appy (small jaw, TINY teacup muzzle, and big eyes!). He's only 3 and I've been using him for breeding on quite a few mares so he's lost a bit of weight but we're working on it! These are pics of him right out of his pasture not shaved or brushed or washed...but still gorgeous! He and my bigger few spot are only being bred to my very best broodmares for hopefully some very loud colored appy babies that are well put together and with beautiful heads!
















I didn't show him this year like I had planned but he was shown as a 2 year old and was reserve champion in halter and champion in color in one show that I know of. He also took high point junior stallion for the South Dakota Club if my information is correct. Hope to show him next year!


----------



## Tami (Jul 15, 2007)

I tell you that Catch makes my heart skip a beat



:



:


----------



## vvf (Jul 15, 2007)

ohmt said:


> Oh I love all the pictures of the beautiful appaloosas! My great grandma and my grandparents as well as myself have been breeding pinto/tovero minis since the early 80's (well I only have since about 2000!) and we have now gotten into the appys. It is SOOO hard to find a really nice appy stallion. I know because I looked for 'Mr. PERFECT' for about 3 years. I wanted a small, bay or black blanketed or leopard appy stallion with good confirmations and an excellent head and neck. Oh boy....it took me forever! If I won't buy a pinto stallion with an ugly head or neck then I'm certainly not going to buy an appy stud with one no matter how nice his coloring is. Well I finally did find my Mr. Perfect this spring. His name is Valley View He's a Preacher Man and he's my 32" Bay leopard appy with a great thin lengthy neck and one of the best heads I've seen on an appy (small jaw, TINY teacup muzzle, and big eyes!). He's only 3 and I've been using him for breeding on quite a few mares so he's lost a bit of weight but we're working on it! These are pics of him right out of his pasture not shaved or brushed or washed...but still gorgeous! He and my bigger few spot are only being bred to my very best broodmares for hopefully some very loud colored appy babies that are well put together and with beautiful heads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Amanda

I see you did get Preacher. He is looking good.

Hey, I am not sure if you are interested in hardshipping him into AMHA,,,,but I have hardshiped his dam in AMHA, so if you decide to, you can hardship progeny him for about half price i think.

Cindy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are my 2 geldings. I haven't shown them but their former moms did.

This is Kaptain Krunch. 34" of attitude.






Poston's Rebel Ranger - registration will be changed from mini to shetland.


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got some appy horses that have done well in Halter. I am having problems posting pictures these days for some reason, but you can see them on my website if you're interested at magicmistminis.com

I have a mare that was shown on a limited basis as a mature mare after giving birth who took Grand Championships with ten or more mares in the class (Wild Winds Frost Fire). The foals she has had have done the same, with two of her sons by different stallions taking Grand Championships, one took a Supreme (Magic Mist Blaze of Fire) and the other has his Hall of Fame in Halter and went Top Ten at Nationals in Amateur classes and Owned Bred and Shown (Magic Mist Color On Fire). A daughter went National Champion Youth Halter (Magic Mist Wildfire). A granddaughter won our club's futurity as a weanling (Magic Mist Bonsai in Blue). These same horses have beautiful movement too, and all that have shown in Liberty have had their share of first places. I haven't been able to show for the last couple of years, but plan to get back out there next year with more of my appaloosas.


----------



## SuzE (Jul 16, 2007)

My first love has always been the apps. We are just a small family farm and I feel with limited showing I have done fairly well with my appys. Our yearling filly was Reserve Grand Champion at our first show. We show are local AMHR circuit and all our horses are trained and shown by us. With two little girls and a full time job, it leaves no time or money to take it any farther. Maybe once my girls are older but for now we are just having fun. I am at work right now and can't post pics but if you have the time you can see our horses at www.FunEFarmMinis.com


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are some of the apps that we have shown or are currently showing:

Little America's D. S. Question Mark






Little America's My Oh My






Little America's Silver Keepsake He is a 3/4 brother to Question Mark.






Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never had the time or the money, but I've always wondered how Chips would do in the show ring. He has his own presence and unique color, so I bet he would have done well in color classes at least!






His one son "Crayonbox Chips Sunday Brunch" was shown one time as a yearling and took home blues and red in halter classes, but he is solid black. I don't have any good photos of him on my website.

I'm hoping to convince "Crayonbox Cash In Your Chips" new owner to show him in the future, after he gets thru his gangly yearling stage. I think he has potential as a performance horse. Some of you may remember this photo of him from the World's 2006 foal photo contest.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

Dawn and Tommy, love your pics as usual!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's my guy















And when he went to nationals in 05 (got a top ten)






Jessi


----------

